# Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?



## Franz_16 (10. Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute,
Rollen haben mitunter ganz verschiedene Bremskräfte. 

Hier einfach mal ein paar Beispiele die das deutlich machen sollen in welchem Bereich sich die Bremskräfte bei z.B. Rollen der Größe 3000 ungefähr bewegen:

Dead Ringer RD-30 (Heckbremse) - 3kg
Shimano CATANA 3000 SFC - 3kg
Okuma Longbow XT BF LBXT-630 (Freilaufrolle) - 3kg
Quantum Ultrex FD 530 - 4,5kg
Shimano CASITAS 151 (Baitcaster) - 5,5kg
Abu Garcia Orra Inshore 30 - 5,5kg
Penn Conflict 3000 - 6,8kg
Quantum Exo Ti 1130 - 7,1 kg
Daiwa 17 Morethan 3500 - 8kg
Shimano Sedona C3000 FE - 8,5kg
Penn SPINFISHER SSV3500 - 9kg
Shimano Stella C 3000 FI - 9kg

Quantum CABO PT *4000* - 13,6



*Meine Frage:*
Achtet ihr beim Rollenkauf fürs Süßwasser auf die Bremskraft? Wenn ja, ist mehr immer besser?


----------



## Damyl (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Ich habe noch nie auf die Bremskraft geachtet. Viel wichtiger ist mir das die Schnur ruckfrei abläuft.
Hatte noch nie eine Rolle bei der ich Bremskraft vermisst habe.


----------



## yukonjack (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

noch nie drauf geachtet.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> *Meine Frage:*
> Achtet ihr beim Rollenkauf fürs Süßwasser auf die Bremskraft? Wenn ja, ist mehr immer besser?



Nur bei Rollen zum Wallerangeln interessiert mich die Bremsleistung, für alles andere in unseren Gefilden reicht 5 Kg an der Bremse dicke aus und das hat jede Kirmesrolle (Aldi/Lidl)!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Damyl schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie auf die Bremskraft geachtet. Viel wichtiger ist mir das die Schnur ruckfrei abläuft.
> Hatte noch nie eine Rolle bei der ich Bremskraft vermisst habe.


Dito - sauber und ruckfrei anlaufen find ich auch wichtiger - meist hält die Rute ja nicht ansatzweise das aus, was ne Rolle bremsen könnte..

Meeresangeln, BigGame oder Großwaller mit entsprechenden Knüppeln sieht das wieder anders aus ....


----------



## MaikRB (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Auch beim Angeln auf Karpfen ist eine Rolle mit vernünftiger Bremskraft
nicht zu verachten um sie beispielsweise vor evtl. Hindernissen fernzuhalten.


----------



## geomas (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Wie ist denn die Bremskraft einer Angelrolle definiert? 

Bei den meisten Rollen kann ich die Bremse „anknallen” bis zu einem sehr hohen „Bremskraft-Wert”. Typischerweise weit über der Tragkraft einer für die Rollengröße passenden Schnur.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



MaikRB schrieb:


> Auch beim Angeln auf Karpfen ist eine Rolle mit vernünftiger Bremskraft
> nicht zu verachten um sie beispielsweise vor evtl. Hindernissen fernzuhalten.



Hallo Maik,
hook and hold ?  

Was mir gerade in diesem Zusammenhang aber auffällt, Freilaufrollen haben recht "wenig" Bremskraft. 

Meine 12.000er Thunnus z.B. bringt "nur" auf 11kg. 

Kennt jemand den Grund warum Freilaufrollen relativ wenig Bremskraft haben?


----------



## geomas (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Maik,
> hook and hold ?
> 
> Was mir gerade in diesem Zusammenhang aber auffällt, Freilaufrollen haben recht "wenig" Bremskraft.
> ...



Franz, hast Du die Bremskraft selbst gemessen und wenn ja: wie?


----------



## geomujo (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Schönes Thema.
Selbstverständlich achte ich bei der Auswahl der Rolle auch auf die Bremse. Jüngstes Beispiel der Austausch der Luvias 2506 mit 3kg gegen die Revo LT 2500 mit 8,2kg Bremskraft. Es hat sich auf Dauer dann doch herausgestellt, dass die Bremse der Luvias für das Jiggen auf Zander zu schwach ist. Ich muss ewig drehen um Bremsdruck aufzubauen und wenn ich dann den Punkt gefunden hab den ich benötige hab ich kaum noch eine Reserve. Gerade zum Angeln auf Zander würde ich eine möglichst starke Bremse wählen.

Die angesprochene Orra Inshore hatte ich mal in 35er Größe ebenfalls mit 5kg. Diese  kaute an der Rocksweeper beim Jiggen auf dem Zahnfleisch. Hingegen sind mit 1, 2 und 3-kg-Bremsen für den Finesse-Einsatz sehr willkommen. Eine 8kg-Bremse an der UL macht wenig Sinn, ja wäre sogar kontraproduktiv - an so mancher Bass-Rute würde ich mir aber durchaus mehr als 1-2kg Bremskraft wünschen. Dumm nur dass Daiwa bei den hochwertigen Rollen ausschließlich 2kg-Bremsen für die 2000er Größe vorsieht.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

@geomas 
Nein, das ist eine Hersteller-Angabe. 

Ich hatte aber z.B. bei einer 4000er RedArc schon die Situation dass die Bremse "dicht" war und dennoch Schnur abgezogen wurde. Schnur war eine 0,20er Geflechtschnur. Die Schnur trägt bestimmt 10kg - das wird die Rolle nicht an Bremskraft aufbringen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Die Frage ist eher, was gibt der Hersteller da genau an?

Ist es die max. Bremskraft, die zwar theoretisch möglich, aber in der Praxis tunlichst vermieden werden soll, oder ist es vielleicht die Nenn-Bremskraft, die der Praxis schon eher nahe kommt.

Bei einigen Herstellern ist es bekannt, das gerade hier in Europa eher die max. Bremskraft angegeben wird, während man zb in Japan beim gleichen Modell beide Daten einsehen kann.
Einer dieser Hersteller fängt mit S an, brauch ich glaub ich nicht weiter erklären wen ich da meine.

Als Beispiel nehme ich da einfach mal die Ultegra (die Spin-Modelle, nicht BigPits).
Ich hab selber eine (2500), ist zwar das vorherige Modell, die Bremskraft ist aber identisch mit der aktuellen.
Als Bremskraft steht bei meiner drauf 9kg..so wird sie hier in Europa angegeben.
Denkt man sich jetzt, wow super.
Auf japanischen Seiten findet man auch diese 9kg, allerdings bei max. Bremskraft.
Die praktikable liegt eher bei 3-3,5kg und das geben die Japaner auch mit an.
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...17-shimano-ultegra-2500-free-shipping-ep.html

Hinzukommt, das eigentlich niemand wirklich weiß, ob diese Werte real oder im Labor entstanden sind, und, was vielleicht noch wichtiger ist, ob man da auch die Bremse so getestet hat wie sie auch in den Handel geht oder gar optimiert hat durch zb bessere Bremsscheiben nur für den Test.
So abwägig wäre das nichtmal, findet man ja quasi quer Beet durch alle Produkte des Bedarfs, und sei es nur drum dadurch sein Produkt besser zu platzieren (siehe Spritverbrauchsangaben bei Fahrzeugen zb).

Warum hier unterschiedliche Werte herangezogen werden, nunja, kann man freilich spekulieren.
Ich vergleich das aber auch ganz gern mit den Angaben bei Geflecht, da schauts nämlich ähnlich aus.


----------



## geomas (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @geomas
> Nein, das ist eine Hersteller-Angabe.
> 
> Ich hatte aber z.B. bei einer 4000er RedArc schon die Situation dass die Bremse "dicht" war und dennoch Schnur abgezogen wurde. Schnur war eine 0,20er Geflechtschnur. Die Schnur trägt bestimmt 10kg - das wird die Rolle nicht an Bremskraft aufbringen.



Danke für die Erläuterung.


----------



## geomujo (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Am Beispiel der Revo Yabai kann man schön erkennen wie die Bremse bzw. deren Lastenangaben einzuordnen sind. Die Maximale-Bremskraft liegt bei 2kg. Aber auch nur, wenn man die Bremse richtig zuknallt. Der operative Arbeitsbereich hingegen ist mit 300-600g angegeben, was dem Gefühl nach auch stimmt. Verwendet man eine entsprechende Rute liegen auch im Drill größerer Fische nur sehr geringe Lasten an. Je kräftiger de Rute umso mehr sollte auch die Bremsleistung dazu an der Rolle steigen.


----------



## Lorenz (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hier einfach mal ein paar Beispiele die das deutlich machen sollen in welchem Bereich sich die Bremskräfte bei z.B. Rollen der Größe 3000 *ungefähr* bewegen:



'Ungefähr' ist wichtig, denn ob die Angaben immer stimmen? ... bei voller Spule oder bei leerer?

Die meisten Angler in Deutschland haben vermutlich keine Ahnung was sie für Bremskräfte fischen. Das ist ja auch nicht schlimm, solange es immer reicht oder funktioniert. 5 kg sind hier schon eine Menge; v.a. an einer langen Rute.

Zum Vergleich mal die Herstellerangaben einer älteren Wallerrolle und einer alten Biggame Multi:
Penn Spinfisher 850 SSM, 766g, MAX DRAG 11lb | 4.9kg
Penn Senator 115L2, 1615g, 24lb | 10.8kg
http://www.pennfishing.com.au/penn-...isher/penn-spinfisher-metal/1424953-0100.html
http://www.pennfishing.com/penn-ree...r/penn-senator-star-drag/1285660.html#start=2


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Ich achte auf gute Wicklung / Schnurverlegung und die Bremse muß schön ruckelfrei, gleichmäßig und ohne anlaufschwerigkeiten anlaufen...
Bremskraft sollte die auch schon mind. 6-7 kg haben...


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> 'Ungefähr' ist wichtig, denn ob die Angaben immer stimmen? ... bei voller Spule oder bei leerer?
> 
> Die meisten Angler in Deutschland haben vermutlich keine Ahnung was sie für Bremskräfte fischen. Das ist ja auch nicht schlimm, solange es immer reicht oder funktioniert. 5 kg sind hier schon eine Menge; v.a. an einer langen Rute.
> 
> ...



Hi Lorenz,
das ist ja mal interessant. Herzlichen Dank für die Info. #6
Hätte nicht gedacht dass diese "Schwergewichte" einst so wenig Bremskraft hatten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich hatte aber z.B. bei einer 4000er RedArc schon die Situation dass die Bremse "dicht" war und dennoch Schnur abgezogen wurde. Schnur war eine 0,20er Geflechtschnur. Die Schnur trägt bestimmt 10kg - das wird die Rolle nicht an Bremskraft aufbringen.


Normal sind bei der 5kg angegeben. 
Selbst mit voller Spule und damit langem Hebel bekommt man mit Ach+Krach bei starken Finger die Bremse so zugeknallt, dass 10kg gehoben werden können - ausprobiert. 
Realistischer sind machbare 8,5kg.
Die habe ich schon mal wirklich gebraucht und seitdem achte ich da auch auf eine mindeste Bremskraft für die guten Fischchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nur bei Rollen zum Wallerangeln interessiert mich die Bremsleistung, für alles andere in unseren Gefilden reicht 5 Kg an der Bremse dicke aus


Im Grunde stimmt das genau, real 5kg ist sogar ein oft vorgesehener Wert bei 4000 (Shimano-Size) Rollen.
Für die recht normalen Feld-,Wald- und Wiesenmeterfische reicht das.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> und das hat jede Kirmesrolle (Aldi/Lidl)!


Leider nicht, denn es muss auch wie schon geschrieben sauber und ruckelfrei sein, und die gesamte Rolle wie Rotor und Schnurlaufröllchenarm müssen das auch halten. Wenn sich die ganze Rolle schon bei 3kg Zuglast um 45Grad verwindet, taugt das auch nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ist es die max. Bremskraft, die zwar theoretisch möglich, aber in der Praxis tunlichst vermieden werden soll, oder ist es vielleicht die Nenn-Bremskraft, die der Praxis schon eher nahe kommt.
> 
> Bei einigen Herstellern ist es bekannt, das gerade hier in Europa eher die max. Bremskraft angegeben wird


Genau, die Prospekt-Angaben und Phantasiewerte der Hersteller ...

Die angegebene Bremskraft sagt meist kaum was, man kann aber in der gleichen Typenreihe sehen, dass die eine mit der doppelten Angabe mehr abkönnen soll als die kleinere.

Wenn man kaum Schnur auf der Spule hat, ist die erzeugte Bremskraft bei selber Knob-Einstellung höher.
Wenn man Schnur bis zum Rand auf der Spule hat, ist die erzeugte Bremskraft bei selber Knob-Einstellung niedriger.
Das errechnet sich leicht durch das Verhältnis Spulenkantendurchmesser zu Spulenkerndurchmesser, das kann schon leicht Faktor 2 sein.

Die Kraftmessung mit einer quasi angeklebten Schnur auf dem Spulenkern ist per se verdammt sinnlos, denn:
Es ist eben kaum noch Schnur da, die freigegeben werden kann.

Also: Schnur aufspulen, Gewichte dranhängen und heben oder mit der Federwaage messen. Nur das reale zählt.
Für viele vlt. noch eine neue Erfahrung: Mal 3kg, das sind 2 volle 1.5L Wasserflaschen aus sinnigerweise PET-Material, die man mal an der 2,70m Rute mit Rolle und durchgefädelter Schnur heben möge. 
Dann wenn noch Lust vorhanden, mit 5kg, 7kg, 10kg, ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Man könnte natürlich noch philosophieren, wie die Hersteller die Bremskraft messen.
Das sie die über durchgefädelte Schnur an einer Rute durch hochheben eines Gewichtes messen, glaube ich jedenfalls nicht.
Denn dort geht deutlich an Zugkraft durch veränderten Zugwinkel und auch Rute verloren.

Ich denke eher, sie wird linear gemessen, also zb Rolle oben irgendwo befestigt, mit der Spule senkrecht nach unten, am Schnurende dann das Gewicht.
Da wäre dann rein gar nichts im Weg, was eben diese Bremskraft beeinflussen könnte. Wäre für mich jedenfalls glaubwürdiger.
Und daran sieht auch der Hersteller, wie es um den Rotor und Bügelkonstruktion bestimmt ist, ob er sich verzieht, nachgibt etc. Denn dort wäre dann die einzige Umlenkung der Schnur.

In der Praxis geht das natürlich auch, nur das man dabei kein Gewicht hebt, sondern zb mit einer Federzugwaage in gleicher Flucht zu den Ringen zieht, ohne das die Rute irgendeiner Belastung ausgesetzt ist, also die Zugkraft direkt auf die Rolle und nix andres geht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Mit Rute und durchgefädelter Schnur testet man die ganze Combo - kann man aber auch die Rute crashen 

Der reine Rollenzugtest ist separat und damit unbeeinflusst wissenschaftlicher, das stimmt. 

Das sich dabei stellende Problem ist aber wie die Rolle dafür halten? 
Im Schraubstock und dergleichen zerkratzt man sie, einfach so am Rollenfuss hält das niemand. Man braucht eine besondere Haltevorrichtung mit Rollenhalter, oder man nimmt eben wieder gleich eine Rute.

Ich habe immer mit einem aussortieren starken Handteil getestet, Rolle da eingeschraubt, und Schnur ohne Ringdurchlauf direkt mit Eimer verbunden.  Hinten am Rutengriff bzw. am Rollenbein gehalten senkrecht nach oben angehoben. 
Da man bei 10kg zittrige Hände bekommt ist das mit Federwaage nicht mehr einigermaßen genau machbar und die Arme zu kurz.
Ein gefüllter Wassereimer kann besser vorher exakt ausgewogen werden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Da haste vollkommen recht, ich möcht da auch keine kilos hochstemmen und mir dabei noch den Hals verrenken, nur um das Gewicht unten an der Waage abzulesen.

Altes Handteil einer Vollglasrute, Rolle dran, das ganze auf 2 höhere Böcke oder irgendwo höher quasi als Querstange gelegt.
Dann den Eimertest...das sollte einigermaßen klappen, sofern man die Rute so legt, das sie nicht rollt.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da haste vollkommen recht, ich möcht da auch keine kilos hochstemmen und mir dabei noch den Hals verrenken, nur um das Gewicht unten an der Waage abzulesen.
> 
> Altes Handteil einer Vollglasrute, Rolle dran, das ganze auf 2 höhere Böcke oder irgendwo höher quasi als Querstange gelegt.
> Dann den Eimertest...das sollte einigermaßen klappen, sofern man die Rute so legt, das sie nicht rollt.


 
 Eimertest aber- naja nur im Freien, sonst schwimmt alles:m


----------



## ae71 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Hallo habe mir damals vor  einem Jahr deshalb die Kastking Sharky gekauft nicht die Freilauf sondern die Spinnrolle, als 5000 Modell, die sollte 13 kg Bremskraft haben. Hatte gehofft sie zum Welsspinnen benutzen zu können, da sie leichter ist als die bluearc 55. Beim Zugtest mit Sprudelkiste, leer, bei geschätzten 4 leeren flaschen + kasten, bei voll zu bremse hat sie Schnur gegeben. Also realistisch max 4 kg Bremskraft. Also unbrauchbar zum Wallerspinnen. Bin enttäuscht! Seit dem schaue ich schon auf die Bremskraftangaben bin aber sehr vorsichtig geworden.


----------



## Wollebre (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



ae71 schrieb:


> Hallo habe mir damals vor einem Jahr deshalb die Kastking Sharky gekauft nicht die Freilauf sondern die Spinnrolle, als 5000 Modell, die sollte 13 kg Bremskraft haben. Hatte gehofft sie zum Welsspinnen benutzen zu können, da sie leichter ist als die bluearc 55. Beim Zugtest mit Sprudelkiste, leer, bei geschätzten 4 leeren flaschen + kasten, bei voll zu bremse hat sie Schnur gegeben. Also realistisch max 4 kg Bremskraft. Also unbrauchbar zum Wallerspinnen. Bin enttäuscht! Seit dem schaue ich schon auf die Bremskraftangaben bin aber sehr vorsichtig geworden.


 
 Wenn man die 13kg als lbs setzt, kommt das ungefähr mit der von dir gemessenen Bremskraft hin.

 Öffne mal die Bremskammer und schaue nach was für Bremsscheiben verbaut sind.


----------



## Thomas. (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da haste vollkommen recht, ich möcht da auch keine kilos hochstemmen und mir dabei noch den Hals verrenken, nur um das Gewicht unten an der Waage abzulesen.
> 
> Altes Handteil einer Vollglasrute, Rolle dran, das ganze auf 2 höhere Böcke oder irgendwo höher quasi als Querstange gelegt.
> Dann den Eimertest...das sollte einigermaßen klappen, sofern man die Rute so legt, das sie nicht rollt.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXMqNq3isXM

da geht es zwar um Ruten, aber nach dem ich das Video gesehen(gehört) hatte habe ich mir mit ruhigem gewiesen meine Rollen (u.Ruten und Schnur) fürs Wels angeln geholt (wenn ich dazu dieses Jahr komme)


----------



## t-dieter26 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Die Hersteller rüsten bei der Bremskraft letzte Zeit ja mächtig auf (Carbonscheiben ) auch bei günstigeren Modellen, aber ohne das man die Getriebe nachrüstet (meistens weiterhin Zinkguss maingear) jedenfalls bei den nicht sooo teuren Rollen.
Das verleitet dazu kleinere Rollen zu kaufen , die Bremse ist ja stark genug.
Wenn man nicht sorgfältig pumpt und die Rolle fein entlastet ,sondern auch  öfter mal bischen winscht , dann kann man prima die Rollen schrotten.
Ich hab das letzte Saison bei ner Penn Battle geschafft ....:q


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> .
> Ich hab das letzte Saison bei ner Penn Battle geschafft ....:q



1. Was bedeutet "winscht"? 
2. Hattest du ein Motorboot am Haken?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Die Hersteller rüsten bei der Bremskraft letzte Zeit ja mächtig auf (Carbonscheiben ) auch bei günstigeren Modellen, aber ohne das man die Getriebe nachrüstet (meistens weiterhin Zinkguss maingear) jedenfalls bei den nicht sooo teuren Rollen.



Da mußte aber schon ganz ganz weit in der Oberliga guggn, um da kein Zinkguss zu finden.
Auch vor 40 Jahren war das völlig normal. Am Zinkguss ist eigentlich nix verwerfliches, das hält schon Otto-Normalo Anglerleben aus.
Problematisch ist da eher die Lagerung der Teile, da ist heute eben viel Kunstoff was schnell mal ausnudelt, grad bei starker Beanspruchung.
Carbonscheiben sind mittlerweile fast schon günstiger wie Filz, Teflon verbaut eh kein Hersteller mehr von Haus aus, die Zeiten sind seit Anfang 80er vorbei.

Standardisierte Bauteile gabs früher auch schon, nur das Zeux war halt noch deutlich haltbarer.
Heute muss halt alles leicht sein und nach Möglichkeit auch extremen Leichtlauf haben.
Klar sagt sich der Hersteller, mach ich doch gerne, spar ich halt am Fett und besserem Material und der Kunde kommt nächstes Jahr nochmal vorbei und kauft wieder ein.


----------



## t-dieter26 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Winschen = einfach reinkurbeln und die Rolle arbeiten lassen .Pumpen= Rute anheben und beim absenken Schnur reinkubeln .
Klar kann man mit Carbonscheiben die Bremskraft erhöhen  , z.B. im Vergleich zu Filz oder undefinierbaren Kunststoffscheiben die bei einem guten Run einfach wegschmelzen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Also mal ganz ehrlich...im Süsswasser hierzulande schwimmt kein einziger Fisch, der dir die Bremsscheiben zum Schmelzen bringt. Und dabei isses völlig Hupe, aus welchem Material die Scheiben sind.
Kannst ja mal versuchen mit 5kg Bremskraft die Scheiben zum Glühen zu  bekommen..da würde dir vorher alles wegfliegen, bevor die Bremsscheibe  auch nur annähernd 100 Grad erreicht. |rolleyes

Carbonscheiben werden vorwiegend verwendet, um eine saubere ruckfreie Bremse zu haben. Dafür sollten die Scheiben aber auch dünn gefettet sein, ansonsten verpufft dieser Effekt fast völlig.
Die Bremskraft ist dabei außen vor, denn Scheiben aus Teflon bremsen auch nicht schlechter und nutzen genauso wenig ab.

Abgesehen davon, nützt dir eine hohe Bremskraft auch nicht viel, wenn das restliche Equip das nicht mitmacht, oder sich gar die Rolle selber dabei in ihre Bestandteile zerlegt (zb Bügelarm).

Teste das mal mit nem Kollegen auf nem Sportplatz.
Einer hält die Rute und stellt die Bremse ordentlich ein.
Der andre packt sich die Schnur und flitz volles Rohr über den Rasen.
Achja und nicht vergessen...vorher wetten wer sich von beiden zuerst auf die Fresse legt.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Wie so eine Bremse aufgebaut ist, haben wir vor längerer Zeit schonmal gefilmt. Da sieht man auch die Unterschiede zwischen viel Bremsdruck und eher weniger. 

Ab Minute 3:50
[youtube1]tcTvg3KDkwo[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/tcTvg3KDkwo?t=3m51s


----------



## t-dieter26 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



> Also mal ganz ehrlich...im Süsswasser hierzulande schwimmt kein einziger  Fisch, der dir die Bremsscheiben zum Schmelzen bringt. Und dabei isses  völlig Hupe, aus welchem Material die Scheiben sind.


Ja stimmt , das bezog sich eher aufs salzige , Ich meine nur ,dass bei der derzeitigen Entwicklung der Rest der Rolle mit den gepimpten Bremsen  nicht gleichermassen verstärkt wird ...


----------



## Fruehling (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Wenn man die 13kg als lbs setzt, kommt das ungefähr mit der von dir gemessenen Bremskraft hin....



Nicht wirklich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Normal, denn nicht jeder wird bereit sein mal eben paar hundert Euro mehr zu bezahlen.
Das bissl Carbonmatte kostet quasi nix (zieht aber Kundschaft an), die Rohstoffe für höherwertige Legierungen einiges. Kleinserien lohnen nicht und sind dann kaum bezahlbar, Massenproduktion hat zu geringe Margen bei sehr hochwertigen Komponenten.

Man brauch sich nur mal alte Rollen aus den 70ern anschauen (gern auch noch älter).
Klar, es sind recht einfach aufgebaute Rollen, aber auch quasi unkaputtbar. Wenn daran was kaputt ging, wars mal ne ausgenudelte Bügelfeder.
Diese Rollen kamen damals vielleicht 50-100,-DM (mal mehr mal weniger). Das war damals auch nicht grad wenig Geld.
Münzt man das mal auf die heutige Kaufkraft und Euro um, müßte man sicher locker 300-400 Euro heutzutage für in Ansätzen (sag ich ganz bewußt so) ähnliche Stabilität/Wertigkeit hinblättern.
Von der Langlebigkeit ganz zu schweigen, mir fällt aber auch überhaupt gar kein modernes Rollenmodell ein, wo ich sagen könnte, die überlebt locker 30 Jahre oder sogar mehr.
Im Gegenteil, die werden schon so gebaut, das sie ihre Halbwertzeit ja nicht mehr überschreiten.
Und da isses auch wurscht welcher Herstellername da drauf genagelt wurde.


----------



## geomujo (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

"Also mal ganz ehrlich...im Süsswasser hierzulande schwimmt kein einziger  Fisch, der dir die Bremsscheiben zum Schmelzen bringt."
Hast wohl noch kein 2m-Waller an der Rute gehabt?!  Aber gut, der Fall ist ein Extremfall, und mir in den 3 Jahren erst einmal begegnet.


Ganz allgemein: "Früher war alles besser" nervt!
Früher war garnichts besser. Ich bin heilfroh über den technischen Fortschritt in der Angelindustrie. Was mir zu und aus DDR Zeiten alles an Rollen kaputt ging (gut als Kind ist das nochmal was anderes) ... und wie man sich n Bruch gehoben hat wenn man mal die 2,40m Glasfaserrute auswerfen wollte ... dann bin ich echt froh über den aktuellen Stand der Technik, die mir vieles erleichtert.

Weniger Gewicht, bessere Mechanik, bessere Materialien  - da fragt man sich doch, was Daiwa und co. 60 Jahre lang gemacht haben?!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Hast wohl noch kein 2m-Waller an der Rute gehabt?!  Aber gut, der Fall ist ein Extremfall, und mir in den 3 Jahren erst einmal begegnet.



Hier an der Elbe ist das kein Extremfall, kommt öfter vor wie man denkt 




geomujo schrieb:


> Ganz allgemein: "Früher war alles besser" nervt!
> Früher war garnichts besser. Ich bin heilfroh über den technischen Fortschritt in der Angelindustrie. Was mir zu und aus DDR Zeiten alles an Rollen kaputt ging (gut als Kind ist das nochmal was anderes) ... und wie man sich n Bruch gehoben hat wenn man mal die 2,40m Glasfaserrute auswerfen wollte ... dann bin ich echt froh über den aktuellen Stand der Technik, die mir vieles erleichtert.
> 
> Weniger Gewicht, bessere Mechanik, bessere Materialien  - da fragt man sich doch, was Daiwa und co. 60 Jahre lang gemacht haben?!



Man müßte natürlich auch mal lesen können und nicht nur Dinge reininterpretieren, die nicht da stehen.
War wohl eher "aus" DDR-Zeiten wie "zu" bei dir, dafür warste damals einfach noch zu jung um Massen zu schrotten. 
Natürlich gibt es heute eine ausgereiftere Technik und auch moderne Materialien (ich sprech hier ganz bewußt nicht von besser, das überlass ich jedem selbst), gar keine Frage.
Ich verteufel dieses moderne auch überhaupt nicht, benutze es ja genauso wie Millionen andre auch.
Heute hat man die Auswahl, die es früher eben nicht gab.
Das ist positiv, hat aber eben auch so seine Nachteile.
Denn durch diese schnelllebige Produktionsketten ist nur noch die erzielbare Marge wichtig und da geht jeder Produzent (egal ob Angelzeux oder Kleiderbügel) heute über Leichen, in dem Fall Produkte die schnell den Geist aufgeben.

Will man mehr, muß man bereit sein richtig viel Geld auszugeben, und selbst da stößt das filigrane eher an Grenzen wie das rustikale.
Ist nunmal so, egal ob Rolle oder Moped oder Nähmaschine.

Das hat dann auch nix mehr damit zu tun, das früher evtl. alles besser war. Das mögen sicher einige öfter mal von sich geben, dazu zähl ich mich aber nicht.
Trotzdem vergleiche ich gern ältere mit heutiger Technik, sehe natürlich das moderne und auch das haltbare, ziehe da für mich persönlich meine Schlüsse draus.

Ich würd mir heute auch keinen alten Raduga-Fernseher in die Bude stellen, da bevorzuge ich schon moderne Technik.
Ne alte Schwalbe steht aber immernoch inner Garage und tut ihren Job makellos.


----------



## Purist (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Weniger Gewicht, bessere Mechanik, bessere Materialien  - da fragt man sich doch, was Daiwa und co. 60 Jahre lang gemacht haben?!



Die haben ordentlich Geld verdient, ob sie es wirklich auch "verdient haben" ist allerdings eine andere Frage |rolleyes 
Früher gab's auch viel Schrott, ab einer bestimmten Preisklasse jedoch deutlich weniger als heute. 

Ich angel ja nicht gezielt auf Wels, aber wieviel kg Zuglast vertragen eigentlich die Gehäuse von Stationärrollen bis sich die Rollenhalter wegbiegen?  
Dass Süßwasserangler die Bremskraftbedarf von Rollen völlig falsch einschätzen, ist nun nichts Neues. Die Hersteller freuen sich über ein zusätzliches Verkaufsargument, auch wenn es in dem Fall (außer für Wallerspezis) ein Schuß in den Ofen ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Purist schrieb:


> Früher gab's auch viel Schrott, ab einer bestimmten Preisklasse jedoch deutlich weniger als heute.
> 
> Die Hersteller freuen sich über ein zusätzliches Verkaufsargument, auch wenn es in dem Fall (außer für Wallerspezis) ein Schuß in den Ofen ist.



Danke, immerhin einer hats verstanden #6


----------



## geomujo (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Wie gesagt - eine 3kg-Bremse ist mir auf Dauer an der Zander-Rute zu wenig. Und das ist ein praktischer Erfahrungswert, der sich über 2 1/2 Jahre herausgebildet hat.

Bevor eine Rolle vom Halter abbricht, müsste eigentlich die Bremse greifen. Bei einer Sorön kann ich mir so einen Abbruch auch kaum in der Realität vorstellen. Wenn dann bricht/reißt eher der Bail-Arm als der Rollenfuß - so mein Eindruck.  Und ja - auch die Sorön hat eine für ihre Verhältnisse sehr sehr kräftige Bremse was mir an der Rocke auch ganz willkommen ist, nachdem die Orra Inshore mit 5,5kg Bremse wie die Luvias auf dem  Zahnfleisch kaute.

Die neue Exist hat ja auch nun eine neue (deutlich kräftigere) Bremse spendiert bekommen. Aber nicht immer ist eine starke Bremse von Nöten.


----------



## Lorenz (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich angel ja nicht gezielt auf Wels, aber wieviel kg Zuglast vertragen eigentlich die Gehäuse von Stationärrollen bis sich die Rollenhalter wegbiegen?



Bei einem hochwertigen Graphitrollenhalter braucht man sich eher weniger Gedanken über die Stabilität zu machen. Ein Bild von einem im Drill gebrochenen Fuji DPS (deluxe/LD) habe ich noch nirgendwo gesehen und die werden selbst an schwerstem Gerät verbaut.
https://www.saltywatertackle.com/ca...-fisher-ocean-ridge-final-spirit-gt-nano.html


----------



## Tate (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Interessantes Thema. Dazu aber eine Gegenfrage, wieviel Zugkraft kommt letztlich beim Fisch an? Ich selbst habe keine Rolle unter 6kg aber meine Einstellung die ich auch im Drill nicht verfummel dürfte bei 1,5 bis 2kg sein. Grosswels ist mal aussen vor, ist nicht meine Baustelle. Viel von der Kraft dürfte schon von der Rute absorbiert werden.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Tate schrieb:


> Interessantes Thema. *Dazu aber eine Gegenfrage, wieviel Zugkraft kommt letztlich beim Fisch an?* Ich selbst habe keine Rolle unter 6kg aber meine Einstellung die ich auch im Drill nicht verfummel dürfte bei 1,5 bis 2kg sein. Grosswels ist mal aussen vor, ist nicht meine Baustelle. Viel von der Kraft dürfte schon von der Rute absorbiert werden.



Das wäre jetzt auch meine Frage gewesen.
Zusätzlich noch.
Auf wieviel Bremskraft habt ihr eure Rollen im Normalfall, ausser bei Wels, eingestellt?
Edit: wie oft ist euch schon eine Rute gebrochen ohne dass die Bremse nachgegeben hat?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Tate schrieb:


> Interessantes Thema. Dazu aber eine Gegenfrage, wieviel Zugkraft kommt letztlich beim Fisch an?


Da das ganze mit einer praktisch dehnungsfreien Schnur verbunden ist, wird die Zugkraft übertragen, vom Zug am Ende der Schnur in Fisch/Köderposition, auf die Rolle an Schnurlaufröllchen und von da umgelenkt auf die Bremse. 
Ob unterwegs an der Rute Ringe bremsen, würde die Kräfte aufteilen und bezüglich Rolle vermindern, aber das ist allermeist heute aalglatte Keramik die eben fast Null bremsen soll (vgl. Köderzug beim Wurf).
Die Stelle Schnurlaufröllchen Stationär hat so normalerweise zwei etwa rechtwinklich (oder spitzer) zueinander stehende Kraftvektoren, das wird schon lustig für dessen Mechanik und biegt u. überlastet Plastikteile sehr schnell.
Was auf dem Wege der Rutenbiegung passiert und wie sich die Kraftvektoren über Beringungssegmente aufteilen lassen, das ist auch noch spannend. 

Effektiv gilt aber wie bei jeder Kopplung Aktio=Reaktio, was Ende zu Ende an der Schnur einfach zu beurteilen ist.



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Edit: wie oft ist euch schon eine Rute gebrochen ohne dass die Bremse nachgegeben hat?


Das ist eigentlich auch einfach: Immer ! :m

... sofern der Zug immer weiter gen unendlich zunimmt.

Elastische Ruten biegen sich aber immer mehr in Richtung des Zugvektors, machen damit den Wirkhebel zum Haltepunkt kürzer, und setzen die Kaft immer mehr in Streckung des Blankrohres um, was der deutlich besser verträgt als Stauchung. Wenn die Blank+Rutenbauer gut waren, haben die vor dem Handteil als "Stelle der allerletzten Biegung und Bewährung" (vor'm anbahnenden Crash) genau ordentlich Materialreserve u. -dicke eingebaut, so dass immer weiter steigende Kräfte noch überlebt werden.  Kurz vorm Griff bzw. bis unter Griff wirkt das auch nicht sehr beschwerend auf die Rute.

Ob nach Aufhören der Belastung die Rute weicher und matschiger geworden ist, das steht auf einem anderen Blatt, denn wegbrechende einzelne Kohlefasern (sozusagen die besonders ungleichmäßig hervorstehenden im Blank) lassen nach jeder Extremüberlastung eine verminderte Biegekraft zurück.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Auf wieviel Bremskraft habt ihr eure Rollen im Normalfall, ausser bei Wels, eingestellt?
> Edit: wie oft ist euch schon eine Rute gebrochen ohne dass die Bremse nachgegeben hat?



max 2kg langen bei mir dicke, meistens brauche ich die nichtmal (beim Spinnangeln und Feedern zb), da die Rute auch genug puffert. Und bei Verwendung von Mono ist da noch nen Puffer zusätzlich.

Gebrochen im Drill ist mir in 35 Jahren noch nicht eine einzige Rute. 
Die eine Rute die ich mal zerlegt habe (gut 10 Jahre her), beruht auf nen kompromisslosen Lösungsversuch eines Hängers, also klarer Bedienungsfehler meinerseits.:q


----------



## fusselfuzzy (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> *max 2kg langen bei mir dicke, meistens brauche ich die nichtmal (beim Spinnangeln und Feedern zb), da die Rute auch genug puffert. Und bei Verwendung von Mono ist da noch nen Puffer zusätzlich.*
> 
> Gebrochen im Drill ist mir in 35 Jahren noch nicht eine einzige Rute.
> Die eine Rute die ich mal zerlegt habe (gut 10 Jahre her), beruht auf nen kompromisslosen Lösungsversuch eines Hängers, also klarer Bedienungsfehler meinerseits.:q



Deswegen frag ich warum brauch ich eine Rolle mit z.B. 6kg Bremskraft? Wenn die Bremse, trotz festgeknallt, irgendwann doch nicht mehr reicht kann ich notfalls immer noch "Hand anlegen" und somit auch noch Bremsen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Auf wieviel Bremskraft habt ihr eure Rollen im Normalfall, ausser bei Wels, eingestellt?
> Edit: wie oft ist euch schon eine Rute gebrochen ohne dass die Bremse nachgegeben hat?



Auf wieviel?

Auf's Erfahrungsgefühl der jeweiligen Kombo.. i.d.R. so , dass ich zwischen Leitring-Rolle noch moderat Schnur  abziehen kann.

Als Gesamtpaket über die Rute passt es dann meistens.

Gebrochen ist noch nie was..hab allerdings mal live erlebt, wie es mit Bremse dicht eine Rolle(Daiwa Emcast) erwischt hat..Bruch der(Plaste) Bügelaufnahme, Achse schien auch nicht mehr so wirklich gerade zu sein 






Der limitierende Faktor scheint


----------



## fusselfuzzy (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Auf wieviel?
> 
> Auf's Erfahrungsgefühl der jeweiligen Kombo.. i.d.R. so , dass ich zwischen Leitring-Rolle noch moderat Schnur  abziehen kann.
> 
> ...





Da war aber dann auch nicht die Bremse zu schwach sondern der Rest der Rolle

Das man mit einer "Spielzeug"rolle keinen Karpfen mit 15kg drillen kann ist jedem klar da brauchts einfach dementsprechendes Gerät aber wer nutzt, ausser bei "Grossfisch", die Bremskraft wirklich voll aus bzw. wie oft wird diese wirklich voll ausgenutzt. Wie oft wird die wirklich voll benötigt?

Also ich selber hab die Bremse eigentlich immer so eingestellt, dass ich die Schnur noch relativ einfach von Hand abziehen kann. Bei Kontakt mache ich dann erst, je nach Biss, weiter zu (bin also "Bremsenfummler"). Die Bremskraft meiner "stärksten" Rolle liegt bei max 5kg und hab bisher an dieser Rolle nur einmal "eingreifen" müssen weil die Bremskraft nicht mehr gereicht hat (sonst Fisch im Holz).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die eine Rute die ich mal zerlegt habe (gut 10 Jahre her), beruht auf nen kompromisslosen Lösungsversuch eines Hängers, also klarer Bedienungsfehler meinerseits.:q


Hättest halt die Bremse weicher einstellen müssen und den Hänger korrekt ausbremsen! :m :q :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> aber wer nutzt, ausser bei "Grossfisch", die Bremskraft wirklich voll aus bzw. wie oft wird diese wirklich voll ausgenutzt. Wie oft wird die wirklich voll benötigt?


Statistisch über die Häufigkeit liegst Du schon genau richtig: selten.

ABER: Es ist eben genau dann der Fall wenn es brennt, der Fisch des Lebens dort dran hängt und tobt. 
Dann heißt es extrem siegen :vik: oder extrem verlieren |uhoh: :c

Für Rollen, Schnur und Geräteupdate insgesamt ist es dann genau zu spät. 

Deswegen bin ich grundsätzlich schon ein Reservefetischist, soviel wie ohne störenden Komfortverlust möglich in petto haben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hättest halt die Bremse weicher einstellen müssen und den Hänger korrekt ausbremsen! :m :q :q



Den Hänger konnte ich wie ich später feststellen durfte, mit keiner Bremse der Welt ausbremsen....ginge bestenfalls mit ner Seilwinde oder Kran.
Das war nen versenktes Auto was ich damals gehakt hatte, welches man einige Wochen später dann mit nem Raupenbagger und Stahlseil aus dem Schlamm holte. :q

Hätte besser damals zur Schere gegriffen, egal, aus Fehlern lernt man halt.
Die Rolle hats übrigens überlebt und tuts noch immer


----------



## fusselfuzzy (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Statistisch über die Häufigkeit liegst Du schon genau richtig: selten.
> 
> ABER: Es ist eben genau dann der Fall wenn es brennt, der Fisch des Lebens dort dran hängt und tobt.
> Dann heißt es extrem siegen :vik: oder extrem verlieren |uhoh: :c
> ...



Ich hab selber auch lieber Reserve als gerade so geht noch!
Jedoch wie ich auch schon geschrieben habe kann man wenns mal wirklich so knapp wird notfalls auch noch "Hand anlegen" und ob Glück oder sonst was ist mir in nun fast 40 Jahren noch nie ein Fisch abhanden gekommen wegen zu schwacher Bremse.

Um das jetzt mal auf die Eingangsfrage zurückzuführen wie wichtig mir persönlich die Bremskraft ist beim Kauf einer Rolle muss ich klar sagen nicht nur dritt sondern eher viert rangig. Da spielen andere Faktoren eine deutlich höhere Rolle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Nehmen wir doch mal die Faktoren für eine persönliche Hitliste 
(Reihenfolge erstmal einfach so auf Verdacht)

1. Kaufpreis, EVP Katalog, Händler-, Onlinepreis.
2. Rollfunktion bzw. die wichtige Wickelfunktion, Einkurbelei, Getriebelauf.
3. Mechanische Haltbarkeit u. Solidität.
4. Leichte und Streßfreie Wartbarkeit (Säubern,Schmieren) für dauerhafte Haltbarkeit.
5. Bedienung, Handling, Geometrien, Ergonomie.
6. Haptik, Material, Knauf aus Schaum/Kork/Holz/Metall, harte Farbe oder  Matsch-Antirutsch-Beschichtung.
7. Technischer Faktor Getriebe, Übersetzung, Schnelligkeit, Kraft.
8. Technischer Faktor Spulenform, Material u. Beschichtung, Bedingungen für weite und genaue Würfe.
9. Technischer Faktor Bremse, Bremskraft, Bremsscheiben, Sanftablauf, Dauerbelastbarkeit.
10. Technischer Faktor Schnurlaufführung, Röllchen und Schonung der Schnur.
11. Fingermöglichkeiten Kontrollierbarkeit der Schnur, Wurf, Bremsen, Führen.
12. Bügelklapp- und Nicht-Klapp beim Wurf, direkt u. handbedienbar.
13. Leichtigkeit, maximierter Komfort oder Passung zur Rute.
14. Design, Aussehen, untechnische eher Geschmacksfaktoren.
15. Service, Wartungsservice, Ersatzteile.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

@Nordlichangler
Guter Ansatz.
Die Reihenfolge wär bei mir zwar teils anders aber sonst#6


----------



## ragbar (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Hab mal meine alte Revo Toro 61 mit Schnurzug an Kofferwaage nachgemessen, da die Bremse lt. Abu 12kg haben sollte. Bei angeknallter Bremse hatte eine 70er Köhler daran aber doch immer wieder Schnur abgezogen, da kamen Zweifel ob der 12kg auf--------------gemessen warens grad mal 4kg Bremskraft.

 Danach meine alten Abu's 5000-6500 Serien gemessen- alle bei etwa 4kg.

 Ne Shimano Calcutta kam au knapp 5, ne Daiwa Luna auf ca. 6kg......

 |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Wie bei Tragkraft und Angelschnur scheinbar ;-))

Was angegeben und stimmt muss nicht übereinstimmen...

Und in der Praxis sind beide Werte nur bedingt relevant ...

Da normale Spinnruten (Waller etc. aussen vor) keine Riesenkräfte übertragen können, ists mir wichtiger, dass die Bremse sauber und möglichst ruckfrei (an)läuft als jetzt ein Bremskraftrekord.


----------



## Allround-Angler (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Wie war das damals in der Sportfischerprüfung: "Die Harmonie von Rute, Rolle, Schnur(Hauptschnur, Vorfach, Wirbel, Einhänger) und Haken muss stimmen."
@Nordlichtangler: Super Liste, aber bei mir ist Nr. 1 die ruckfreie Bremse
Maximale Bremskraft ist seit ein paar Jahren ein Verkaufsargument, in der Praxis ist nur die ruckfreie Bremskraft relevant.
Sobald die Bremse ruckelt, gibt es:
1. Belastungsspitzen für das Gerät, Schnüre reißen, Haken schlitzen, etc.
2. Der Fisch wird panisch und kämpft noch ärger

Die reale Belastung beim Karpfenfischen liegt so bei 1-1,8 kg|bigeyes ca.!

http://www.carp-gps.com/iblog/das-experiment/das-experiment-zugkraft-im-drill/


----------



## Tate (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Wieviel kg kann eine Zanderrute denn eigentlich ab? Angeblich sind 3kg Bremse zuwenig und es muss schon 5,5kg Bremskraft sein? 
Wann wird die maximale Bremskraft in der Praxis genutzt? Meines Wissens ist die Spule fast leer wenn die maximale Kraft erreicht ist und wie oft kommt das im Süsswasser vor?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Tate schrieb:


> Wieviel kg kann eine Zanderrute denn eigentlich ab? Angeblich sind 3kg Bremse zuwenig und es muss schon 5,5kg Bremskraft sein?



Mach den Selbsttest..schnapp dir irgendeine 2.70m Spinne und versuch damit mal 3kg Gewicht anzuheben.

Aber nachher nicht jammern wenn da Kleinholz rumliegt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Tate schrieb:


> Wann wird die maximale Bremskraft in der Praxis genutzt? Meines Wissens ist die Spule fast leer wenn die maximale Kraft erreicht ist und wie oft kommt das im Süsswasser vor?



Kann man mit einem Wort beantworten: NIE


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/september03_welche_schnur.htm

Spinnruten von ca. 2,5 kg - bis 4,5 kg max. (da biste dann schon bei ca. 100 Gramm WG)..


----------



## Tate (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Ihr habt also soeben bestätigt das hier teilweise Unfug gepostet wird.


----------



## Gast (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Wer im Urlaub oder wo immer mal mit einer Handleine gefischt hat kann in etwa einschätzen welche Kraft auf direkten Weg ankommt.
Das über die Rute umgeleitet, da bleibt nicht mehr viel an Kraft oder eben auch Kilo die auf die Bremse wirken.
Und wenn eine Rolle trotz komplett geschlossener Bremse Schnur freigibt würde ich darüber nachdenken mir eine Rolle eines anderen Herstellers zuzulegen, denn dann stimmt da etwas nicht.
Es sei denn ich fische mit 1000 Rollen auf Wels oder Großkarpfen.
Wobei so ne 1000 Red Arc mühelos 30 Pfd. Karpfen oder auch ü1 m Hechte hält.
Ich jetzt aber keine Ahnung habe mit wieviel KG die Bremse angegeben ist.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, wenn ein Fisch im Süßwasser schafft Schnur von einer geschlossenen Rolle über die Rute abzuziehen dann ist die Rolle defekt, nach der Wartung falsch zusammen gebaut oder komplett in Öl getaucht worden.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Hallo,

wie lautete die Frage ? : Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser? 
Ganz einfach: überhaupt nicht!
Barschangler hat es schön beschrieben.
Ich habe mir seit 1960 noch niemals Gedanken über die Bremskraft einer Rolle gemacht und habe auch nie festgestellt, dass mir dadurch irgend etwas fehlt.
Jungs, geht Angeln und verzettelt euch nicht in Firlefanz, der in der Praxis keine Bedeutung hat.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Tate schrieb:


> Ihr habt also soeben bestätigt das hier teilweise Unfug gepostet wird.



Nicht mehr oder weniger Unfug wie manch Hersteller/Vermarkter sein Produkt mit Specs bewirbt :g


----------



## geomujo (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Aber nachher nicht jammern wenn da Kleinholz rumliegt.



Mit der richtigen Rute ...  Aber die Spule hält er fest
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRJ4R1t1FAQ


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Je kürzer die Rute um so einfacher wirds..mach das mal mit nem längeren Stock a la 2,70m.
Und auch mal richtig anheben, nicht nur lupfen oder Rolle festhalten. 
Da ist die Hebelwirkung schon ne ganz andre Nummer.


----------



## geomujo (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Ich finde, gerade bei längeren Ruten besteht da noch mehr Luft noch oben. Die Last verteilt sich ja über eine größere Strecke, sodass der auf den infitisimal kleinen Abschnitt der Rute weniger Kraft wirkt, sie sich also weniger stark biegt. Und so hab ich das auch praktisch in Erinnerung: je länger die Rute, desto weniger kommt es auf die Kräftigkeit der Bremse an - um mal wieder den Bogen zu spannen. 

Anderer Spezialfall sind kurze straffe Ruten mit extrem feinen Schnüren. Wenn da die Bremse nicht genau eingestellt ist, kann das schnell nach hinten losgehen. Deswegen auch mein Hang zu etwas längeren Ruten - die sind toleranter hinsichtlich Bedienfehler (die ja immer wieder mal auftreten) und unerwarteten Dingen.


----------



## geomujo (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Längere Ruten verfügen für gewöhnlich auch über einen längeren Kontergriff mit dem man unter die Achsel geklemmt das Handgelenk wirksam entlasten kann. Bei einer kurzen Bass-Rute wie in dem Video wird das schwierig.

Aber grundsätzlich hast du schon recht, solange man aus dem Handgelenk heraus angelt. Bei Combo-Gewichten um 250-300g hält sich das aber in Grenzen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

Etwas weiter vorne hat Thomas ein sehr aufschlußreiches Video gezeigt.
Bezieht sich zwar auf Wallerruten, das Prinzip ist aber das gleiche...die Rutenlänge machts. 

Und da gehts wirklich mal um Gewichte und nicht die paar Pipigramm, die anner Spinnrute anliegen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollenkauf: Wie wichtig ist Bremskraft im Süßwasser?*

ja, zum Glück kann man das mit dem Hebelgesetz seit Newtons Zeiten leicht rechnen! Einzig im wahrsten Sinne schwammig ist der Hebelauflagepunkt, denn das muss auch der Angler mit der einen Hand machen. Egal wie die Schnur läuft, letztlich geht es über alles gesehen physikalisch um den Abstand zum Hebelauflagepunkt, ob man nun das Rutenende als Hinterhand oder am Vorgriff die Vorderhand annimmt. 

Die Ruten haben sinnigerweise die Eigenschaft sich zu biegen und den Hebel vorne stark zu verkürzen, sonst würden wir ganz schön auf die Nase gerissen werden  :q
So wird auch eine lange Rute irgendwann kurz, und die mehr oder weniger vorhandene Biegeresistenzkraft sorgt für das Aufrechthalten eines Hebels - oder eben nicht bei sehr dünnen Rutenstengeln.

Ein ganz weiches Stöckchen aus Glasfaser (damit es in der Endbiegung nicht birst) könnte mit effektiv nur einem Handgriff und Rest biegt sich rechtwinklig gen Schnur dann wieder ziemlich einfach gehalten werden.

Nochmal zur Bedeutung von Bremskraft:
a) kleines u. hindernisreiches Gewässer -> hohe Bremskraft wird  mit Beengung wichtiger.
b) großes u. hindernisfreies Gewässer -> hohe Bremskraft wird mit Gewässergröße unwichtiger.


----------

